# Help with Maytag RefrigModel MSD2454FR?



## gnagirl (Jul 21, 2010)

I purchased this model new approx 5-7 yrs ago. It worked for 4 months! First the water dispenser would not stop running water-I solved that. In less than a year & since the icemaker will not make ice! The water runs now. Now the refrigerator has stop cooling, 44-50 degrees & after we open the door, within 5-10 min. water is on the floor. 3 different service companies over the past several years & over $400 in repairs & within 4-6 months its doing the same thing! I'm about to try another service call Sat, but would like to know what is the probable cause? I hear the fan. I have had a little small box that appearrs to be about 2 inches wide replaced each time? I've vaccumn. I have not had a decent refrigerator since my first 12 years ago. An answer is appreciated. Ive had every standard model except GE.:furious:


----------



## Binkstir (Mar 6, 2009)

> I have had a little small box that appearrs to be about 2 inches wide replaced each time?


That would likely be the defrost timer. Maytag had to send someone out replace the defrost timer on my fridge the first week I had it. Hard to say what your present problem is.

If I were to buy a new fridge for my house it might likely be a samsung. Weve done the circle with different brands at work and I can tell you that GE is no better. I've had to shim the freezer door on a ge right out of the box to get it to close properly.

lloyd


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...cts=1279846913340&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------

